# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Nicole Wilkins

## sTeLaKoS

*Γεννημένη: 5/2/1984
Ύψος: 1.67 
Αγωνιστικό βάρος: 57,2 κιλά
Εκτός αγώνων: 62,6 κιλά.*

Μια πολύ όμορφη αθλήτρια που πρωταγωνιστεί τα τελευταία χρόνια στη figure κατηγορία.

2012
IFBB Arnold Classic | *2nd Place
*​IFBB Australian Pro Grand Prix XII | *1st Place*2011
IFBB Figure International ChampionIFBB St. Louis Pro Figure | *1st Place
*2010
IFBB Figure Olympia | *2nd Place*IFBB Figure International | *1st Place*2009
IFBB Figure Olympia | *1st Place*IFBB New York Pro Figure | *1st Place*IFBB Europa Show of Champions Figure | *1st Place*IFBB New York Pro Fitness | *4th Place*IFBB Fitness International | *8th Place*2008
IFBB Figure Olympia | *9th Place*IFBB Pittsburgh Pro Figure | *2nd Place*IFBB New York Pro Fitness | *3rd Place*IFBB Figure International | *11th Place*2007

IFBB Santa Susanna Amateur World Championships | DNP (Class C) FigureNPC Team Universe Fitness/Figure Nationals | *1st Place* (Overall Fitness & Overall Figure Champion, Tall Class/Class E)*** Earned IFBB Pro cards
*
2006
NPC Junior Nationals Fitness | *2nd Place* (Tall Class)NPC Nationals | *5th Place* (Fitness, Class C)NPC Motor City Classic | *1st Place* (Overall Fitness & Figure Champion)2004
NPC Novice Michigan | *1st (Fitness) & 1st Place* (Figure, Tall Class)NPC Natural Ohio | *5th Place* (Class C)NPC Michigan Bodybuilding & Figure Championships | *5th Place* (Figure, Tall Class)NPC Jr. Nationals | *DNP* (Class C)2003
2003 NPC Western Michigan | *1st Place* (Fitness)

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Κάποιες από φετινούς της αγώνες!

*Arnold Classic
*








*Australian Pro

*

----------


## jelena

Καταπληκτικη η Wilkins :03. Clap:  



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCUfc...eature=related

----------


## sTeLaKoS

*

2004 vs now
*




Και μερικές απ' το προφίλ της στο facebook.

----------


## Stella

> *
> 
> 2004 vs now
> *


Στελάκο αν είναι όντως το 2004 η φωτό μιλάμε ότι ήταν 20 χρονων!
Απίστευτη μυικότητα για τόσο νεαρή κοπέλα!:: :02. Shock:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## tolis93

καλα στη προ τελευταια ΠΟΣΟ ΣΤΕΓΝΗ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ?

----------


## gym

Μια μικρη ιστορια σχετικα με το πως ξεκινησε και πως πορευτηκε η Nicole Wilkins...

*Πως ξεκινησα...*
Γεννηθηκα στις 5 Φεβρουαριου το 1984 στο Royal Oak,MI.Οι γονεις μου ειναι οι Kathy και Ward και εχω μια νεοτερη αδερφη,την Erica.Οταν ημουν τεσσαρων ετων η οικογενεια μου μετακομισε στο Sterling Heights, MI οπου και ζω απο τοτε.

Απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου,ημουν παντα αθλητικος τυπος.Ξεκινησα μπαλετο οταν ημουν περιπου πεντε ετων,μετα εγινα χορευτρια και cheerleader.Μεγαλωνοντας,μπορουσε ανετα να με βρει καποιος σε δεντρα σκαρφαλωνοντας και κανοντας ποδηλατο,σπανια ομως θα με εβρισκε να παιζω κουκλες η να φτιαχνω παζλς.


Οταν ημουν 8 ετων,ξεκινησα ενοργανη.Βελτιωθηκα πολυ γρηγορα και συνεχισα να διαγωνιζομαι για τα επομενα 13 χρονια τελιωνοντας την καριερα μου στην ηλικια των δεκα ετων.


Πιστευω οτι η αγαπη μου για τα βαρη ξεκινησε οταν ημουν στο λυκειο.Κατα τη διαρκεια αυτης της περιοδου,ειχα εναν τραυματισμο με το γονατο μου και επρεπε να χειρουργηθω.Εφοσον λοιπον ημουν μονο 15,οι γιατροι αποφασισαν οτι καθως ημουν ηδη πολυ νεα,το γονατο μου θα θεραπευοταν γρηγορα χωρις μελλοντικα προβληματα.Μετα απο εξι εβδομαδες και επειτα,επανηλθα πληρως σε φυσιολογικη κατασταση...η εστω ετσι νομιζα.Στην ηλικια των 16,τα προβληματα συνεχιστηκαν ομως...



*Ενα νεο κεφαλαιο στην ζωη μου...*

Εκανα και δευτερη εγχειρηση στο ιδιο γονατο.Αυτην την περιοδο λοιπον,οχι μονο καταφερα να κανω κανονικα calisthenics ,αλλα εμαθα πως να σηκωνω ελευθερα βαρη.Ποτε δεν εχασα προπονηση παρολο που μπορουσα ακομη να κανω μονο συγκεκριμενα πραγματα.Αυτον τον χρονο μου με 4ωρη προπονηση κανοντας 5 προπονησεις την εβδομαδα εγινα πολυ δυνατη προπονητικα.Μπορουσα πλεον να δω τον ανω κορμο μου να σχηματιζεται πολυ γρηγορα.Ο προπονητης μου ηταν powerlifter ,ετσι μου εμαθε πως να κανω σωστα σκουωτ,αρσεις θανατου,power clean ...ολα με τελεια τεχνικη εφοσον το γονατο μου ηταν ετοιμο για προπονησεις.



επεται και η συνεχεια... :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

H Νicole Wilkins μιλα και συμβουλευει για τον ελεγχο της ποσοτητας του φαγητου ....

http://www.fitnessrxmag.com/fitness/...n-control.html

----------


## Eddie

Πολυ ομορφη αθλητρια..









και για να δειτε οτι ειναι σκληρο κοριτσι  :01. Razz:

----------


## sobral

nice!! :03. Clap:  :01. Wink:

----------

